# muddy substrate



## Victor (7 Jan 2014)

Hi, guys! I'll reset my algae infested tank this week. So, I'll take this chance and to change the substrate. I was using only very thin quartz gravel (like a sand). Now I've treated a great amount of earth worms humus to put in my tank. It has 200 cm x 40 cm x 45 cm (height) and I have about 15 kg of this soil. Look that:

I've washed, dried and sieved the earth:








As you can see in second picture, there are still a lot of organic matter in it. This is bad? I'll cover it with the same thin gravel. What do you think about? This substrate is good? Thank you.


----------



## darren636 (7 Jan 2014)

Worm casts are great things. Should do well.


----------



## Victor (7 Jan 2014)

Nice! But has no problem if the organic matter to decay and release NH3? This can cause algae?


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jan 2014)

Hi all,





Victor said:


> Nice! But has no problem if the organic matter to decay and release NH3? This can cause algae?


 I'd just use a thinner layer of the worm worked compost.

Because the soil has been processed by earth-worms, they have removed the nutritious cellulosic compounds, and most of the OM that is left has a low nitrogen to carbon ratio, making it slow to decompose.

Humus has a very high CEC, so it is quite useful in the substrate.

cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636 (8 Jan 2014)

Tropica specialised is ammonium based


----------



## Victor (8 Jan 2014)

A 3 cm humus layer is too depth?


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jan 2014)

Hi all, 





Victor said:


> A 3 cm humus layer is too depth?


 I'd have less but it will probably be all right, how thick will the gravel capping be, I'd want at least the same depth on top of the soil.

Just make sure you have plenty of stems and particularly floaters (with access to aerial CO2) in the tank right from the start.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Victor (8 Jan 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Just make sure you have plenty of stems and particularly floaters (with access to aerial CO2) in the tank right from the start


 Hi, Darrel! But I haven't any floating plant. I'll start the tank with a lighting of 6 hours a day and 2 T8 tubes (30 w each). My tank has 200 cm x 40 x 45 (height). What do you thing about?


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jan 2014)

Hi all,





Victor said:


> Hi, Darrel! But I haven't any floating plant


Victor are you in the UK? I've got plenty of spares you can have.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Victor (8 Jan 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Victor are you in the UK? I've got plenty of spares you can have


 Unfortunately, no. I live in Brazil. But I can get some floating plants here. But they're necessary even if I have very little light? If I don't put them in my tank I'll get algae? I have the normal underwater plants. Thank you.


----------



## Victor (10 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Tropica specialised is ammonium based


 So, the organic matter in substrate isn't a problem?


----------



## darren636 (10 Jan 2014)

Victor said:


> So, the organic matter in substrate isn't a problem?


  should be ok


----------

